# ATMEL Chip "bespielen"



## NetteMann (10. Februar 2008)

Guten Morgen,

habe mir einen ISP zusammen gelötet mit nem 74HC244AP Chip. Ich möchte nun nen ATMEL chip via ATMEL Studio in der version 4.xx weis nicht genau welche. Das ganze geht über LPT. Wenn ich nu dem Studio sage es soll die .hex datei über den Lpt über den ISP auf den Atmel transportieren, sagt das Studio: AVR not responding Deutsch: AVR wurde nicht gefunden. Beim LPT gibt es ja massig einstell möglichkeiten z.B. Addresse 278, 378 .... oder ECC EPP ECC&EPP. Ich hab zwar peil von Windows XP 2000 und Netzwerktechnik aber nicht von LPT anschlüssen da die eigentlich uralt sind. Könnt ihr mir helfen? Bei weiteren Fragen stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung


----------

